# Komme nicht mehr ins Bios



## Razzer98 (16. Juni 2017)

Moin,

Ich habe vorhin aus zufall bei meinem Mainboard die Option " Fast Boot " Entdeckt. Die Einstellung habe ich dann auf " Ultra Fast " gestellt. Nun habe ich das Problem das mein PC die Tastatur zu spät erkennt und ich nicht mehr ins Bios komme da der Boot zu schnell ist. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß


----------



## markus1612 (16. Juni 2017)

BIOS Batterie bei abgeschaltetem Netzteil rausnehmen, den Powerknopf ein paar mal drücken und die dann wieder einsetzen.
Sollte das BIOS auf Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (16. Juni 2017)

@markus hat Recht. da hilft nur ein CMOS. Bitte nie, nie, nie auf "ultra fast boot" stellen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Robstar85 (16. Juni 2017)

bei Windows 10 kann man den PC auch vom Windows aus in Bios(UEFI) starten.

rechten Mausklick auf Start -> Einstellungen -> Update und Sicherheit-> Wiederherstellung -> bei Erweiterter Start auf "Jetzt neu starten" 

dann startet der PC mit erweiterten Optionen und dort musst du noch auf "Problembehandlung " -> erweiterte Optionen ->  UEFI Firmwareeinstellungen .
Dann startet der PC neu und du landest direkt im BIOS(UEFI)


----------



## DARPA (16. Juni 2017)

Was auch ganz lustig ist, Asrock bietet dafür extra nen Tool an (Restart to UEFI). Eigentlich ganz praktisch. 

Aber ich lasse Fastboot immer aus. Jederzeit ins Bios zu kommen ist mir mehr wert als 3ms schnellere Bootzeit.


----------



## claster17 (16. Juni 2017)

Man kann einfach sämtliche Festplatten/SSDs abziehen sodass Windows gar nicht starten kann. Ab dann geht es automatisch ins UEFI.



Robstar85 schrieb:


> rechten Mausklick auf Start -> Einstellungen -> Update und Sicherheit-> Wiederherstellung -> bei Erweiterter Start auf "Jetzt neu starten"



Das geht auch einfacher:
Shift halten und auf Neustart drücken.


----------



## metaboli (21. Mai 2019)

hallo!
bin neu hier und hab wenig ahnung von pc's. abgesehen davon das der beitrag uralt ist, hoffe ich trotzdem auf hilfe.
aus dem nichts ist mein pc beim starten ins bios gegangen. hab dann festgestellt das er von der falschen platte bootet. in meinem virenprogramm (avast) sagt er mir das SYSTEM C:// einen fehler hat. wenn ich allerdings die platte prüfe via windows (rechte maus auf C:, eigenschaften, tools) meldet er das kein fehler vorliegt, auch nach dem prüfen gibt er mir keinen fehler.
ein kollege meiner freundin hat gemeint im bios bei exit den ersten punkt anklicken, hab ich gemacht und der pc fuhr ganz normal hoch ohne einstieg ins bios. mein problem ist jetzt, ich komm nicht mehr ins bios. bein hochfahren schreibt er "f2 oder DEL taste drücken, mach ich, geht aber nicht. im netz hab ich geschaut ob, bzw wie ich anderst ins bios komme. da geh ich auf einstellung, update und sicherheit, wiederherstellung, erweiteter start, jetzt neu starten, dann problembehandlung, erweiterte optinen und dann müsste ich ins UEFI- Firmwarebla und genau den punkt gibt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Venom89 (21. Mai 2019)

Den Punkt gibt es bei dir nicht, da Windows nicht im Uefi Mode installiert wurde.
Um ins Bios zu kommen, kannst du es auch einmal resetten. Das machst du indem du den PC vom Strom nimmst und die kleine Batterie auf dem Mainboard, für ein paar Sekunden entfernst.
Um welches Board geht es genau?


----------

